# Married to Italian Citizen and want to move in to Italy



## gayangamc (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My name is Gayanga and I'm from Sri Lanka. I'm married to Italian Citizen which is my wife in 2014, We were living in Melbourne for the past five years ( even before the marriage). Now She is living in Como as she got a good job offer in Italy. Now I want to move into Italy. I have all the documents with me but not the "Nulla Osta", which is mandatory for any long-term visas in Italy. How can I obtain this document? what are the required documents to obtain this permit? How long does it take? Please help me to guys if you have already obtained this document.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

This link may be of help.


----------



## gayangamc (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Geordie,

Thanks for the replying but I already have this document from the vfs. However, no one in the vfs doesn't know about "Nulla Osta". When I asked my wife, she said she is a citizen in Italy and I don't need to provide a Nulla Osta. Some people say it takes 1 year to process in Sri Lanka.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Unfortunately this site seems to confirm you do need such a document.


----------

